# Dog ate my charger cord, quick place to get another?



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

So my 7 month old puppy chewed up my Kindle charging cord, the USB. The part that is removable and plugs into the wall is ok. 

Is this a standard thing that I can go pick up in the electronics dept at most stores like Target or Walmart? I know there are USB cords I can buy but I want to still be able to plug it into the wall to charge too so I want either a new one that does that or one that will have a compatible end with the AC plug in part.

Dang it, I didnt want to have to go out to those stores again so close to Christmas! I guess I can order from Amazon for delivery too huh?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It's just a USB cord . . . they're readily availble pretty much anywhere anything remotely computer related are sold. Including Amazon. Suggest not buying the cheapest, but don't need to buy the most expensive either.

If you have other devices like a smartphone or tablet, chances are that cord/charger will work just fine with your kindle as well.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

And yes, you can order from Amazon. 

Betsy


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Just make sure you get a _micro _USB cable.  That's the standard cable, but there's also the mini and USB3, etc.

Walmart, Kmart, any gas station, etc. will have this cable. Thank goodness!!!!


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Like others have said pretty much everywhere just make sure to get the micro.  LG and some Samsung phones use the same cord.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

cinisajoy said:


> Like others have said pretty much everywhere just make sure to get the micro. LG and some Samsung phones use the same cord.


Actually pretty much ALL smartphones now use the same cord . . . . . . .


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Actually pretty much ALL smartphones now use the same cord . . . . . . .


That is good to know.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I think some are for data transfer only, though...make sure the one you get will support charging.  (I think the data-only ones say "data.")

Betsy


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Actually pretty much ALL smartphones now use the same cord . . . . . . .


Unless you have a newer Samsung (Note 3/4, S5), then it's the USB3.0. Although I can use a microUSB, but it's not the default charger. PITA


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Actually pretty much ALL smartphones now use the same cord . . . . . . .


Actually, iPhones use their own (proprietary and more expensive, naturally) charger. So don't count on using a friend's iPhone charger!

And I'd echo the advice of not getting the cheapest cable. Cheap cables aren't built to handle a lot of energy (which means heat) flowing through them. A fast charger generates a lot of current and heat. This can cause the cable to fail, and conceivably cuse a fire.

What I did several years ago was buy some Samsung chargers including cables, from an old discontinued phone for about four dollars each. I bought several of these a few years ago, and have them scattered around at my work, in my overnight bag, etc., in case I forget my fancy charger.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Actually, iPhones use their own (proprietary and more expensive, naturally) charger. So don't count on using a friend's iPhone charger!
> 
> And I'd echo the advice of not getting the cheapest cable. Cheap cables aren't built to handle a lot of energy (which means heat) flowing through them. A fast charger generates a lot of current and heat. This can cause the cable to fail, and conceivably cuse a fire.
> 
> What I did several years ago was buy some Samsung chargers including cables, from an old discontinued phone for about four dollars each. I bought several of these a few years ago, and have them scattered around at my work, in my overnight bag, etc., in case I forget my fancy charger.


Oh . . . that's right . . . . I forgot. Apple feels the need to be proprietary.  (And, based on the post immediately before yours, I guess Samsung does now as well?)

I thought I read somewhere that in the EU there was a rule of some kind that all phone cords had to be interchangeable -- so Apple actually made iPhones with micro USB slots. But they don't sell them in the US.

Having multiple cords/chargers in multiple places is what I do as well. I have one plugged in where I usually sit downstairs, one at my desk in my office, and one beside my bed. There's also one stashed in the car and a couple others that are available just in case -- at least two go with me when I travel anywhere. AND I have a portable charger and short cord that live in my purse and can keep the phone going for emergencies if needed.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Actually, iPhones use their own (proprietary and more expensive, naturally) charger. So don't count on using a friend's iPhone charger!


And they changed them as of the iPhone 5 (I believe), so if you have an iPhone 4, you can't borrow a friend's iPhone 5 charger. And vice versa.

Betsy


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> And they changed them as of the iPhone 5 (I believe), so if you have an iPhone 4, you can't borrow a friend's iPhone 5 charger. And vice versa.
> 
> Betsy


The good news with the newer Samsung phones is that you _can _still use a micro USB, as it fits into the left side of the split port. The cable that it comes with is a USB 3, which isn't actually proprietary as that's a typical cable that external hard drives use. (Granted, not ALL external hard drives.) The new cable is much faster. But I was REALLY ticked off when I first saw the cable was different. I have SO many micro USB cables. Thank goodness I can still use them - but it took a random Google search result that I "discovered" this. Side note: A co-worker was just telling me that he and his wife just got new Note 4 phones. He said his wife was really mad that the phone took a new cable. I told him that the can still use the micro USB cables. He had to call his wife and tell her that minute.  She was VERY happy! (Scary thing now is that I'll probably be their phone tech support now.) Anyhow, I'm off-topic.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Very helpful everyone! Thank you.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Not only do I have many micro cords, I have also have a literal ice cream bucket of mini cords.  But I do have several things that still use them.


----------



## devalong (Aug 28, 2014)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Oh . . . that's right . . . . I forgot. Apple feels the need to be proprietary.  (And, based on the post immediately before yours, I guess Samsung does now as well?)
> 
> I thought I read somewhere that in the EU there was a rule of some kind that all phone cords had to be interchangeable -- so Apple actually made iPhones with micro USB slots. But they don't sell them in the US.
> 
> Having multiple cords/chargers in multiple places is what I do as well. I have one plugged in where I usually sit downstairs, one at my desk in my office, and one beside my bed. There's also one stashed in the car and a couple others that are available just in case -- at least two go with me when I travel anywhere. AND I have a portable charger and short cord that live in my purse and can keep the phone going for emergencies if needed.


My SO's iThings drive me batty, every one a different charger. I have an older mini Samsung and it happily charges from the same old cheapo charger my Paperwhite does (it has two plugs, they even can charge at the same time )). I checked out the new (huge!) Samsung and the Verizon gal told me it uses the old plugs. It has a new plug for the new, faster charger, but the old plugs also work.


----------

